# Halloween Dreidel - Someone Had to Do It



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thing 1 came home from our very progressive 1st grade asking me about Hanukkah and Kwanzaa, about which I knew very little. He was intrigued but confused so we researched them online and the boy was _nuts_ to make a dreidel, so we did. He and Thing 2 cleaned me out the next night...I may have been hustled.

And although mashup concepts sort of leave me cold, I couldn't shake the notion of a Halloween dreidel. I searched the internet but couldn't find evidence that this had been done before, so naturally I had to make a prototype! So may I present the (probably) first of its kind, the Halloween Dreidel. The first of many millions I am sure. :rolleyekin: I sincerely hope this isn't offensive or sacrilege or something.





































The faces are a skull, a JOL, a witch, and a ghost-y scarecrow face thing.

In case you wonder, it is polymer clay and paint. Sandpaper and an exacto were sufficient tools. It spins - rather fast and well, I think. I can think of sooo many other ways to do this already, and surely some of you can also. Had I been using my noggin, it'd have a witch's hat.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Very "Nightmare Before Hannukah"..LOL. It's great!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

PS- I just sent your kid an email saying, "Ask Daddy how to shoot craps & pitch pennies".


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I think they came out great


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

They look great indeed.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is so cool! Very creative!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I love them! Now make a quick silicone mold and pour up enough for all of us!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody! [email protected] debbie5

I would if I knew how, Allen. But probably back to the drawing board first...I have ideas...


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are sooo cool.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

An item for two holidays. I love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a delightful little creation! I love the faces


----------



## hazeldazel (Aug 2, 2011)

i sense a Halloween drinking game in the making...


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice. Love the faces on each of the sides. I've come up with a few nightmare before Hanukah ideas, but have never put them together. I've been wanting to build a giant menorah using buckys standing side by side as the candles and replace the tops of their heads with those faux flames.

This year I had a local temple ask if I'd consider building a "non-halloween" prop for them for their Hanukah party. They want a wheel-of-fortune wheel with a large dreidel in the center of it for the kids to spin and win prizes. It's not made out of clay like the dreidel song goes, but rather carved from foam board. So here is a pic of the 5' dreidel which will be spinning on a wiper motor in the center of their wheel-of-fortune wheel.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Honkin' big. Would love to see the finished piece!

Thanks everybody. I have others in mind already, like a Universal monsters one, a Cthulhoid one, and a simple pumpkin one with the Hebrew characters carved out of the sides...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

LOL! 
I admire your sense of humor Rahnefan! That's great. Nice job. It's got to be a first. You better patent that thing promptly!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

No problem. Loan me about ten grand?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your dreidel. I love seeing what new things you come up with. You are always thinking outside of the box.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

HMMM I can see the headline now...
"Three Children Seriosly Injured in Dreidel Mishap" 
A withness on the scene was quoted as saying "Oy vey! 

Hey, How about a dreidel piniata!
Cover it in mirrors, it can be a disco dreidel.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Getting the cone of that thing smooth must have been a bear. It is quite good. How did you keep it so proportionate?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nope, regular Sculpey carves and sands nicely after baking. Super Sculpey does not carve so well after baking - it is too firm - but is better for other things. Thank you - when I look at it all I see is how disproportionate it is, and ways to improve it! I think the next one will focus more on detail than symmetry; seems like as long as the bottom is tapered but smooth, it will spin well.

Smoothness actually seems more important than the taper. I found you can spin a plastic Easter egg like a top and it will go for up to a minute, because it is so smooth.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That's preety cool, I could see a brand new Halloween themed game made out of this.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 5, 2010)

Ha! Thats pretty cool....really like the faces that you carved.


----------

